# So. Cali. meet Saturday Jan. 5th!



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

First after the hollydays. Same place, same time *10:30am* till whenever 

SuperAutobachs parking lot
*
12645 Beach Blvd.
Stanton, CA 90680
*

I say this time we can try to all park on the back row to keep it more organized. 

I got a front stage now!


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky (Apr 1, 2007)

That sounds good to me.


----------



## OgreDave (Jul 13, 2005)

I'll try to make it but I dunno I might be slaving away to get Eng's springs out .. anyone got airtools they can loan me? lol.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

I'm there,
but I don't have anything new to share...

But i'd love to hear cvjoints new setup, Buzz's new setup, BigRed's new setup. 

I feel soo left out w/ my old stuff.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

OgreDave said:


> anyone got airtools they can loan me? lol.


How much air do you need to move? any sub will do?  



James Bang said:


> I'm there,
> but I don't have anything new to share...
> 
> But i'd love to hear cvjoints new setup, Buzz's new setup, BigRed's new setup.
> ...


It's not new for u  I could cruise in your ride for quite some time. I'm excited about the changed setups too.


----------



## sr20det510 (May 20, 2007)

I was suppose to get my system installed this week Dec. 31-Jan 4th, and it is not going to happen : (

I was going to KISS to start (2 amps, HU, all wiring then in March add 2 more amps, Zapco DSP6, amp rack, power the MD142's, add a second sub and go active)!

My car was hit in the rear last Friday while I picked up a few tools at Harbor Freight. I actually parked away from everyone so I would not get any door dings and I get hit in the rear, what luck!

I don't want to mess with the trunk/rear of my car till the insurance adjuster comes and everything is taken care of.

Can you believe the guy actually waited by my car to let me know he hit it! I actually asked the guy a question as he was leaving the store (street location), and he responded, "Sorry, I'm not from around here."

About 15-20 minutes later as I'm returning to my car I see a huge full size Chevy (extended cab w/ a long bed) parked next to me. I see the same guy and he asks, "Is that your car?" I respond, and he says, "I just hit it! Here is my insurance information, my telephone, and my drivers license number, hope it is taken care of quickly cause it looks like you take care of your car. Your car is low I didn't see it."

The driver was from Arizona and since I parked away from everyone I don't think anyone would have seen the accident. He could have left, but he didn't!
Hope they don't raise his insurance premium.


----------



## X on 22s (Oct 26, 2007)

i'll be there...got a new setup...i went active


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

going great so far. It seems like the last meet was so long ago.


----------



## OgreDave (Jul 13, 2005)

Nevermind .. I forgot about my dentist appt in Rosemead at 10am that day


----------



## kingofallreps (Nov 23, 2007)

Is it cool if i show up with a demo car?


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky (Apr 1, 2007)

weather report does not look promising.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

bring an umbrella


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky (Apr 1, 2007)

BigRed said:


> bring an umbrella


Now that's hardcore right there.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

i'm still down


----------



## fit_tuner (Aug 14, 2006)

put me down as a maybe...


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

I was going to check the weather reports but with a crowd like this I will skip on it  

The only downside to raining is that I can't open my trunk, but then again the sound is all inside


----------



## monkeyboy (Jun 12, 2007)

I don't have anything to show, but I will swing by.

BigRed, you going to show?

I'm in for the demo car.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

kingofallreps said:


> Is it cool if i show up with a demo car?


I'd like to hear it. would you happen to have any pics of the install?


----------



## kingofallreps (Nov 23, 2007)

> I'd like to hear it. would you happen to have any pics of the install?


yes, look in the install gallery.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

I'll be there; heavy rain is the forecast.


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

I have existing plans for Saturday...

Plans that I'll see about canceling...

Gonna try to get up to see you guys.


----------



## dbiegel (Oct 15, 2006)

I should be able to make it rain or shine. Looking forward to hanging out with you guys again. I finally had a chance to install in my new accord, using the Alpine H650 if anyone wants to check this processor out in person.

By the way, I'm looking to buy some good quality, short RCA cables (1.5' to 3.5' long). PM me if you have some to sell.


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

check out this thread for rca's



DOMN8R said:


> I should be able to make it rain or shine. Looking forward to hanging out with you guys again. I finally had a chance to install in my new accord, using the Alpine H650 if anyone wants to check this processor out in person.
> 
> By the way, I'm looking to buy some good quality, short RCA cables (1.5' to 3.5' long). PM me if you have some to sell.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

kevin k. said:


> I have existing plans for Saturday...
> 
> Plans that I'll see about canceling...
> 
> Gonna try to get up to see you guys.


I have a Gran Turismo network tournament at my place right after. I made sure to move it up to 5pm 

I'm loving the hard core attitude lol


----------



## redcalimp5 (Sep 10, 2007)

I was just looking at the weather report for this weekend. It seems that the heaviest rain is expected to come down in So Cal on Fri, and then on Sat their will be periods of rain throughout the day. 

I'm down for this meet. I can't wait to meet you guys and see/hear your setups.


----------



## munkeeboi83 (Jul 7, 2007)

I should be free to attend the meet as well. Can we move it to perhaps a parking structure due to the rain? Any office building parking structures in the area that might be available? I know of one such parking structure that ppl have small meets at in the Pasadena area.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

a parking structure is a very good idea.


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

I don't think I can make this one, maybe next time


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

fredridge said:


> I don't think I can make this one, maybe next time


well that's something I didn't want to hear. But I do like the idea of "next time".


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Dayum it! We have computer training on saturday for the new server we are putting into our whole company! My car isnt even close to being finished, but I would to come hang out and listen to some cars! Anyone up for a Central Cal meet in a few months?


----------



## munkeeboi83 (Jul 7, 2007)

Should we change the date of the meet or perhaps find a secure location to host it? I don't want to be sopping wet getting in and out of people cars or trucks. Perhaps in a few weeks when there is dryer weather?


----------



## OgreDave (Jul 13, 2005)

That'd work better for me .. I'd actually make one for once .. I hope


----------



## X on 22s (Oct 26, 2007)

there's a big parking structure off the 405 and bristol in costa mesa.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

I'd be down for either. autobacs or a parking structure. A parking structure would really work out nicely, if we can get the info out to everyone... within a day.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

X on 22s said:


> there's a big parking structure off the 405 and bristol in costa mesa.


Got an address people could Google map? I like this one since it's close to the original meet place.

I kinda upholstered my doors in something that's not rain proof


----------



## DonutHands (Jan 27, 2006)

im out


----------



## monkeyboy (Jun 12, 2007)

I can do either, but I will need to know where first. My truck doesn't fit in most structures, and BigRed's is higher than mine.

Mine isn't listenable right now anyway. I just had a door speaker blow. I guess it's telling me to gut it and reinstall.


----------



## X on 22s (Oct 26, 2007)

all right here it is. 
611 Anton Boulevard, Suite 1400
Costa Mesa, California 92626-1931

From the San Diego (405) Freeway, take Bristol Street north 1 block to Anton Boulevard, turn right and go 2 blocks to Avenue of the Arts, then turn right, go a half-block and enter the parking structure on the right. 5th floor sound good.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

cool beans. I'll try and let those I have contacts to know about the parking structure

Also, If cvjoint can edit the first post, it would probably help.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

I cant fit into a parking structure  I guess I'll just come in my bmw. you guys have not seen that intall or heard it. It will surprise you


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

BigRed said:


> I cant fit into a parking structure  I guess I'll just come in my bmw. you guys have not seen that intall or heard it. It will surprise you


i'd like to hear the BIGRED, though,  .

Maybe you can park the sucker very close to the structure


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

BigRed said:


> I cant fit into a parking structure  I guess I'll just come in my bmw. you guys have not seen that intall or heard it. It will surprise you


I wanted to hear your new setup let’s just keep it at the original location we already knew we were going to get a little wet.


----------



## munkeeboi83 (Jul 7, 2007)

Does anyone been to the parking structure? or if it's okay if I bunch of guys standing around their cars chatting for several hours is fine? 

Just double checking, sometimes there might be security people that can give us a hard time or what not. Can we also send out a quick invite to people over on ECA?


----------



## X on 22s (Oct 26, 2007)

I dont think there's security there on saturday. I know they have them in the building's though.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

I'll bring Bigred regardless of location. No problem.


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky (Apr 1, 2007)

BigRed said:


> I cant fit into a parking structure  I guess I'll just come in my bmw. you guys have not seen that intall or heard it. It will surprise you


 My xB won't fit either ever since I put those 54x19.5 Super Swampers on. 
I'm all for autobachs and hearing your truck. or wherever.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

So it's Autobachs?


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

i think the storm should pass by tomorrow. I think autobacs should be fine. 

I dont' care about wet people getting in and out of my luxurious Toyota Camry


----------



## fit_tuner (Aug 14, 2006)

James Bang said:


> i think the storm should pass by tomorrow. I think autobacs should be fine.
> 
> I dont' care about wet people getting in and out of my luxurious Toyota Camry


x2 

is that parking structure the one right by tgi fridays?

im most likely down, but i havent done anything to my car in a while haha


----------



## XaznKewLguyX (Sep 5, 2007)

i never noticed a parking structure by autobacs.. im gonna drive by it today on the way home from work and check it out. see you guys tehre tomorrow. im in the market for some mids and tweets. hopefully i'll get to listen to some and make up my mind.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

camry_tuner said:


> x2
> 
> is that parking structure the one right by tgi fridays?
> 
> im most likely down, but i havent done anything to my car in a while haha


Since WE installed it?


----------



## X on 22s (Oct 26, 2007)

so autobachs it is...see u there at 10:30. hopefully somebody can help me tune the dcx right...


----------



## fit_tuner (Aug 14, 2006)

James Bang said:


> Since WE installed it?


yes, since we installed it =P 

shameless plug for james: anyone in the socal area that needs work done, go to him hahaha, he makes great boxes


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

hope to see you there man. Maybe we can try and tune your car while you're there.


----------



## Steven T (Dec 29, 2007)

I just realised this is like 15 min away from me. Maybe I should go. Any chance anyone can help me install.... EVERYTHING?


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Autobachs it stays seems to be the consensus. I guess we'll see if my gear holds up in the rain one way or another, might as well be the first day. 

Btw I just finished installing my kicks, my back is burnt and I don't even have TA done  Time to drive back to OC and sleep some before the meet. Man I'm gonna be toast.


----------



## XaznKewLguyX (Sep 5, 2007)

its still pouring.. if its still pouring tomorrow i really dont know if im going to go. maybe i'll stop by and take a listen to a few setups. i need help picking tweets and mids.


----------



## X on 22s (Oct 26, 2007)

i'll see everybody there at 10:30...


----------



## monkeyboy (Jun 12, 2007)

8:30 am and no rain! see you guys in a while.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Yeah it looks great! Be careful driving if it does rain. There were some massive rain waves on the 91 the other night, the reflectors were submerged at times.


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky (Apr 1, 2007)

See you guys there.


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

Hope fun was had by all...  

Wish I could've been there. Turns out I actually could have... the appointment I had to keep didn't happen... the guy who "just couldn't cancel" never showed up... nice!  

See you guys next time.


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky (Apr 1, 2007)

Hey, great meet today guys.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

kevin k. said:


> Hope fun was had by all...
> 
> Wish I could've been there. Turns out I actually could have... the appointment I had to keep didn't happen... the guy who "just couldn't cancel" never showed up... nice!
> 
> See you guys next time.


We missed you.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

We sure did have a nice day for a meet (no rain) and there were some bad ass cars there today.


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

michaelsil1 said:


> We missed you.


Thanks!


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Awesome meet guys! I got the chance to hear some new cars I never been, some classic solid setups as well as some upgraded ones. The 6 hours I usually spend there never seems to be enough.

BigRed I still didn't audition the DDs, don't think I forgot. Then again I didn't give you the cd so it's fair. Btw I loved the mid, I think it sounds a lot more natural than the TG9s I've heard in the past. 

Johny?'s fabrication skills are second to none, and well that goes for his car taste as well. Exotic European drivers do have a lot of flavor.

Michael introduced the Fusion style to me today not to mention he got some VIP stories that are very entertaining. I can't say I don't like to see him knock on doors, I just think he does it on the wrong side  

James was a pillar for the meets as usual, great guy, great setup and now he got some great tunes.

Danny get the 8s, you will shed tears of joy and loose no kickpanel space over it.

Kevin K. what a shame. We still talked about you as if you were there. I mean, how many people do we know with woofer sized domes and 4 slitted drivers?

Jeff I'll see you at the pub! We'll drink the watered down elephant beer


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

GREAT meet today! I thought it was a success of a meet. It was really a pleasure to hang out w/ everyone... again. 

George, those 10" mids are even BIGGER in person. They also sound as great as they look. pure sex. Matching 8"s makes it two times better. Also, Thanks again for the CD. I was listening to it all the way home. Great stuff. It was difficult to not crank it up.

BigRed's setup was also great... and to think, it's not even fully tuned. The imaging was dead on and the vocals were just amazing. i felt some nice midbass as well. 

Michael, I'm glad that there is more to look forward to for your system. I would really like to take another listen once you get those 3"s in there. It sounds great already, though!.

Johnny's 5-series, great sound from those Brax as usual.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Well lets just say I had a blast. And no rain. 

We are definately diehards.

Michael, nice changes to your frequency response. NICE deck, again.

CvJoint, Dude your new nickname is SEAS MONSTER!! I think you can fit 12's in your door after looking at your setup  I'll demo the DD's for you next time for sure.

James Bang, bro, I didn't get to listen to your new "Eric Stevens" changes. We must have lunch after CES and have a listen

Kevin, we missed you dude. Bring it next time. 

Bluto Blatarsky, c'mon man, enough of being a spectator..... getr dunn!1 

Sorry I missed the Brax bmw again.......it will happen

See you guys soon!


----------



## jo4ne33 (Jun 10, 2007)

Nice hanging out with you guys again, and suprisingly no rain!! too bad BIG RED is late, we all expecting you, and just way too many people in line for the demo, and hunger struck me! so i have to go. Sorry man. 

George's door panel look sweet, Michael 's BE sound awsome. James' horn is just unbelievable! Man we have alot of nice sound cars here. We should do this more often.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

James Bang said:


> George, those 10" mids are even BIGGER in person. They also sound as great as they look. pure sex. Matching 8"s makes it two times better.
> 
> BigRed's setup was also great... and to think, it's not even fully tuned. The imaging was dead on and the vocals were just amazing. i felt some nice midbass as well.


The 10s dwarf the 8s significantly. People kept calling my mid a 6 incher or missing it altogether in the kicks. Stock look has never appealed to me but that...is what I call clean and unobtrusive. I think deep installation locations like kicks and flush mounting go a long way.

BigRed's wasn't tuned? Oh come on, tell me you spent more than the 2 hours I tunned mine on the freeway.



BigRed said:


> Michael, nice changes to your frequency response. NICE deck, again.
> 
> CvJoint, Dude your new nickname is SEAS MONSTER!! I think you can fit 12's in your door after looking at your setup  I'll demo the DD's for you next time for sure.
> 
> James Bang, bro, I didn't get to listen to your new "Eric Stevens" changes. We must have lunch after CES and have a listen


That DRZ just belongs to Michael and the BEs just make him complete. I haven't met a guy more in touch with his setup. It's like they share an umbilical cord.

I can feel Noel Lee looking down on me right now. I may need you lawyer's business card.

No 12s in the door for me. The original plan was to throw the Scan 23w in the doors, the 9 inch sub monster from Scan. The back up plan was an aluminum XLS 12. I didn't think the W26 Seas would have enough output although I believed in its unmatched mid bass resolution. Needless to say this ten is a 1/4 inch from the door termination on the bottom, a 1/4 inch from cutting the window control arm and 1/8 from touching the glass on the back. I simply could not find a better driver for the spot. Now I think the Seas W26 have more output than I have input  

You guys CESn'?



jo4ne33 said:


> Nice hanging out with you guys again, and suprisingly no rain!! too bad BIG RED is late, we all expecting you, and just way too many people in line for the demo, and hunger struck me! so i have to go. Sorry man.
> 
> George's door panel look sweet, Michael 's BE sound awsome. James' horn is just unbelievable! Man we have alot of nice sound cars here. We should do this more often.


BigRed needs to make an entry list and post it on his fender. What's wrong with the bagels? BTW I will not forget Monkeyboy spilling juice on my trunk lid  JK  


Have you guys noticed how hardcore our processing is? 2 H701, H650, 2 F1s, DRZ, DCX730


----------



## X on 22s (Oct 26, 2007)

so whens the next meet? I'm shopping for 8's today so hopefully they'll be in soon...


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

Hey George did you get a chance to listen to my brother's car? or anyone else?


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Which one was it? I might have missed it.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

it was the blue Acura TSX. 

I just installed some Helix tweets in there and wanted to know what you thought of them.

I told him to stay longer, but his wife was nagging... 


*sigh*... women.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

James Bang said:


> it was the blue Acura TSX.
> 
> I just installed some Helix tweets in there and wanted to know what you thought of them.
> 
> ...


I wasn't sure it had a setup in there and he drove off a bit early. Something to look forward too next time  

I thought the close cousin brax had some exceptional qualities.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

I can't begin to express how much these meets mean to me. There wasn't a setup there that I didn't enjoy hearing, some of the ideas were ingenious and the installs were remarkable to say the least. I also get to meet fellow enthusiasts and receive feedback on how to better improve my system. Sincerest thanks to each and every one of you that attended.


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky (Apr 1, 2007)

michaelsil1 said:


> I can't begin to express how much these meets mean to me. There wasn't a setup there that I didn't enjoy hearing, some of the ideas were ingenious and the installs were remarkable to say the least. I also get to meet fellow enthusiasts and receive feedback on how to better improve my system. Sincerest thanks to each and every one of you that attended.


 I agree, a great bunch of people.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

Damn, I just saw this post, and I would have been able to make it.  I haven't been checking the site as frequently as I should. Glad everyone had a great time. Hopefully I will be able to make the next one. I've made some significant changes to my system since the last So. Cal. meet I attended, all for the better too.


----------



## dbiegel (Oct 15, 2006)

I had an awesome time as well. It was great seeing everyone again. I learned a lot and my favorite thing is seeing the development of systems as we all strive for sonic bliss... works in progress from one meet then an amazing sounding, finished product at a later one. 

And you know, during the holiday season, at least with me, it seems that most of my family and friends think I'm crazy for tearing my car apart in the pursuit of better sound. It's refreshing to be around others who share this passion.


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky (Apr 1, 2007)

DOMN8R said:


> I had an awesome time as well. It was great seeing everyone again. I learned a lot and my favorite thing is seeing the development of systems as we all strive for sonic bliss... works in progress from one meet then an amazing sounding, finished product at a later one.
> 
> And you know, during the holiday season, at least with me, it seems that most of my family and friends think I'm crazy for tearing my car apart in the pursuit of better sound. It's refreshing to be around others who share this passion.


 I still did not get to hear your car.


----------



## monkeyboy (Jun 12, 2007)

cvjoint said:


> BigRed needs to make an entry list and post it on his fender. What's wrong with the bagels? BTW I will not forget Monkeyboy spilling juice on my trunk lid  JK


That wasn't my juice, it was yours... I just picked up the can 

Next time you can throw dirt at my truck


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Buzzdg said:


> Damn, I just saw this post, and I would have been able to make it.  I haven't been checking the site as frequently as I should. Glad everyone had a great time. Hopefully I will be able to make the next one. I've made some significant changes to my system since the last So. Cal. meet I attended, all for the better too.


How about making this a first Saturday of every month thing so that people can plan ahead? It would give enough time to update setups too, one week to ship, one week to install, one to tune and bravo the guys will hear it  

Anybody have the first weekend always busy, or saturdays? Should we still mix it up a bit?



DOMN8R said:


> nd you know, during the holiday season, at least with me, it seems that most of my family and friends think I'm crazy for tearing my car apart in the pursuit of better sound. It's refreshing to be around others who share this passion.


Yep. I left behind a garage floor full of resin sediments, some two dozen ruined rags, broken scissors, waste electrical tape and toxic fumes 



monkeyboy said:


> That wasn't my juice, it was yours... I just picked up the can
> 
> Next time you can throw dirt at my truck


Just messin', but if that makes your truck happy


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

every first saturday would be okay, but I think it would take the importance away from these meets and make them... routine. Some people may not want to attending something that is routine. "eh, there'll be another one next month."

I'd like to keep it... special


----------



## dbiegel (Oct 15, 2006)

Bluto Blutarsky said:


> I still did not get to hear your car.


Sorry man. I had to leave earlier than I originally expected. I am down for meets whenever though.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

maybe by the next meet, you'll be all deadened


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

James Bang said:


> every first saturday would be okay, but I think it would take the importance away from these meets and make them... routine. Some people may not want to attending something that is routine. "eh, there'll be another one next month."
> 
> I'd like to keep it... special


Sounds good to me, I was worried about the same thing. I just wanted to save my but since I called this meeting on short notice :blush: 



DOMN8R said:


> Sorry man. I had to leave earlier than I originally expected. I am down for meets whenever though.


I looked up a raw driver focal for you at Zalytron. They make a 7 inch version of the w cone for 150/piece which is a damn good deal if you ask me. I could not find a larger version around 8 or nine which was the main task


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

James Bang said:


> every first saturday would be okay, but I think it would take the importance away from these meets and make them... routine. Some people may not want to attending something that is routine. "eh, there'll be another one next month."
> 
> I'd like to keep it... special


Hey James, from my perspective, sharing great music and great sound with friends is always "special." I don't think people will have any less interest in attending if there was a regular schedule. I can generally set aside the first or third Saturday of the month for these kinds of gatherings, but work travel could affect my availability.


----------



## monkeyboy (Jun 12, 2007)

Buzzdg said:


> Hey James, from my perspective, sharing great music and great sound with friends is always "special." I don't think people will have any less interest in attending if there was a regular schedule. I can generally set aside the first or third Saturday of the month for these kinds of gatherings, but work travel could affect my availability.


I agree with James. Every time I see these things get scheduled like that, attendance slowly drops until no one goes. Once people quit going, they usually don't come back. That's my experience anyway.


----------



## dbiegel (Oct 15, 2006)

cvjoint said:


> I looked up a raw driver focal for you at Zalytron. They make a 7 inch version of the w cone for 150/piece which is a damn good deal if you ask me. I could not find a larger version around 8 or nine which was the main task


Thanks, that sounds like a good deal. I think npdang is running very similar drivers, and his setup sounded awesome. I'm going to start with the deadening and see what that does first. I'm a bit hesitant to cut up these brand new door panels... especially since you told me how much the arm rests alone cost


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

I don't think scheduled meets are a good idea and a little more notice before the next meet would give people a chance to change plans.


----------



## sqguy (Oct 19, 2005)

I wanna thank everyone at the meet for letting me take a listen to your system i came away very impressed with all of them no matter how complexed or simple i enjoyed them all. Lookin forward to the next meet.

thanks again guys


Micheal


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

DOMN8R said:


> Thanks, that sounds like a good deal. I think npdang is running very similar drivers, and his setup sounded awesome. I'm going to start with the deadening and see what that does first. I'm a bit hesitant to cut up these brand new door panels... especially since you told me how much the arm rests alone cost


What are you going to do with an elbow rest when you give your arm and leg to Honda?


----------

